# About Poka_Doodle



## Poka_Doodle (Jul 14, 2015)

I have joined recently, from BYC. I love my chickens and horses, we have 13 chickens and 2 horses, along with 2 barn cats and a dog. I chose my BYH name because of my old rooster, Poka. He got his name from his early crows, and then a bit later, I started calling him Poka Doodle as his crowing progressed. When I would take him into the barn at night in the fall he would freak out and start saying his name a lot. I miss those days, I can't even remember how it sounded anymore. Poka passed away in May due to heart problems, the same day I won the cake decorating contest. Gone from earth, never from heart and mind. The day Poka went was a great day, he got peace that was needed and I won the cake decorating contest.
My real name is Jane, although my nickname is Rubber Ducky, that is for girl scouts. I am a young girl in Colorado, so I have had enough news about us. I remember the last time I was on BYC for more than an hour after a while being gone a good friend said that he had heard about Colorado on the news, I jokingly said, what part of it, because thats very true, we are in the news a lot.
Anyways thats all for now, I will post more later


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 17, 2015)

Wow, that is a suprise how long our number stayed CLOSE to the same. On Halloween my number of chickens became 12. Later in July I won Showmanship, that same day one of my barn cats lost his life to feline leukima but at the start of October we got a kitten.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 17, 2015)

Chicken math never fails. And I see you practice kitty math too!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Dec 17, 2015)

Well, if we talk about chicken math, it did fail. I didn't get extra, I lost one. And Kitty math, it was my Dad's choice to foster kittens and after Pan Luekipinia got 6 of them, we just had to keep the remaining one


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 28, 2017)

Wow. So much has changed in the year and a half since I wrote that.


----------



## Bruce (Jan 29, 2017)

And .....???


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Jan 29, 2017)

Now I have thirty chickens, am into riding, think Poka was the best rooster I'll have ever owned, and am a big skier.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (May 10, 2017)

It's been just over two years since Poka died. Hard to believe how time flies. Seems like yesterday he and his sister were cuddling each night. His memory stays with his only living sibling.


Funny that while I write this, I'm listening to "if heaven weren't so far away"


----------



## Baymule (May 10, 2017)

There are those special animals that find a way into our heart, where they live forever.


----------



## TheCuteOrpington (Aug 18, 2017)

Oh Im so sorry for your poor rooster...

Make a notebook of pictures of "the good times" with your rooster.
We all will die one day.. and meet our loved animals and relatives


----------



## TheCuteOrpington (Aug 18, 2017)

"Living forever" doesn't really mean what you think it is..
It means staying in your heart forever 

There’s nothing I can say right now to make you feel better. I wish I could. I want you to know that I am here for you.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 18, 2017)

It is what it is honestly. Poke was a great roo, but I've moved on. Pumpkin will always preserve a special spot in my heart, but I've found other showmanship birds that are capable.


----------



## TheCuteOrpington (Aug 18, 2017)

http://www.fsfh.org.uk/
You can help by buying some of these hens if you like


----------



## Bruce (Aug 18, 2017)

I think it is a REALLY long way for @Poka_Doodle to go!


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 18, 2017)

Yeah it is.


----------



## Poka_Doodle (Aug 18, 2017)

Honestly I might be Poka too. I now have a great showmanship rooster amongst my 66 chickens.


----------

